# 20th ae ko4 turbo chipped. best oil ???



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

i live in new york and i know that 5w 40 is good for the winter but i forgot what to use in the spring/summer. the guy i bought the car from doesnt answer me back and i dont know if he used synthetic oil or not. is it bad to go from synthetic to regular oil? the car has 114k on it. let me what you think i should do thanks.also how is a bosce oil filter.


_Modified by tomespo at 1:46 PM 11-8-2008_


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

Even if the previous owner used conventional oil, switching to a good synthetic oil won't cause any harm. The most it'll do is make the engine run smoother.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

your turbo motor NEEDS synthetic oil. moreover, it needs VW 502 approved synthetic oil, so use that. 
Also, the whole idea of a multi-viscosity oil is to be acceptable for use over a wide range of temperatures. 5w-40 is correct to use all year round.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

alright thanks


----------

